# Transfer Wise and signing up for utilities



## Eamo

Hi,

I'm new to this forum. I tried finding answers to this question here but was unable to, so I'm hoping that some kind soul(s) here can help shed some light.

I'm buying a holiday house in the Bourgogne Franche Comté and going over in August to do the final signing and pick up the keys. I am a U.S. citizen/ resident and also a EU citizen (Ireland). I will use this house as a holiday home and remain a U.S. resident.

My question is about having a bank accounts to turn on electricity, water, internet etc... I believe I can use a Transfer Wise account to pay utilities via direct debit, but would that account be accepted by the electricity, water and internet companies to allow us to switch bills over from the current occupant/ owner to my name? And if so, can that process by done from abroad before I get there (with the co-operation of the current owner)?

I've heard opening a French bank account can be challenging, and it would be ideal to be able to get utilities set up before arriving, and then go into a local bank in person and start the process of opening a French account. Is this realistic?

Thanks in advance for any advice on this.


----------



## bhamham

EDF (gas & elec) were very firm with me that I have a French bank acct. That's not to say that all energy companies are like this. I was able to use Wise for my FREE internet account. I ordered my utilities over the phone and through the internet so I guess you could too from the US. You'll need to give them meter readings which you can do in Aug when you're in France.


----------



## EuroTrash

Yes, each provider has their own policy, you can't really say "utilities companies will accept/not accept this or that" because inevitably some will and some won't. 
I am not sure the current owner would be involved beyond closing off their accounts and submitting final readings. The new owner starts afresh with a new account and a new customer number, it's not going to be the same account number with a different name on it. 
Utilities companies tend to prefer everything to be done online these days.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Wise had a help article recently about "some countries" (i.e. France) refusing to set up direct debit payments on Wise because the IBAN number for the bank they use is in Belgium. According to the Wise article, this is illegal under EU regulations. But of course I can't find the article online at the moment.

From what we have heard here in the forum, the situation seems to vary from one vendor to the next - especially among the utilities and government agencies (like the Fisc) - as to whether or not they'll accept the Belgian IBAN for standing orders. You may want to check the Wise help files to see if the information is still available or has been updated.


----------



## Keri22

Since you are a dual citizen could you use your Irish passport to set up your French bank account? Do you need to disclose to a French bank your additional US citizenship?


----------



## jweihl

Keri22 said:


> Since you are a dual citizen could you use your Irish passport to set up your French bank account? Do you need to disclose to a French bank your additional US citizenship?


I seem to recall being specifically asked whether I was a US citizen when opening my HSBC account. However, I certainly was asked about which countries I was tax resident when I established french residency and filled out the "know your customer" documentation. I wouldn't think a bank would very much like it if you fudged on this and they later found out, or had issue with the IRS because they didn't properly do their FATCA reporting.

That said. While opening a french bank account is a pain for US citizens, it is certainly doable.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Keri22 said:


> Since you are a dual citizen could you use your Irish passport to set up your French bank account? Do you need to disclose to a French bank your additional US citizenship?


The catch here is that in France, your place of birth is considered part of your identification - i.e. Jane Doe, born dd/mm/yyyy at [place of birth]. If you were born in the US, you are "presumed" to be a US citizen unless you can produce a CLN or some other documentation showing why you aren't. It isn't the case in all countries, though this sort of thing is common here in Europe. (And why you're asked to produce a birth certificate so often here.)


----------



## bhamham

Bevdeforges said:


> The catch here is that in France, your place of birth is considered part of your identification - i.e. Jane Doe, born dd/mm/yyyy at [place of birth]. If you were born in the US, you are "presumed" to be a US citizen unless you can produce a CLN or some other documentation showing why you aren't. It isn't the case in all countries, though this sort of thing is common here in Europe. (And why you're asked to produce a birth certificate so often here.)


Yep, that's what caught me out when I presented my UK passport to BNP - it showed that my place of birth was US.


----------



## Eamo

bhamham said:


> Yep, that's what caught me out when I presented my UK passport to BNP - it showed that my place of birth was US.


Hmmm I was born in Ireland. I wonder if I would be able to set up a French bank account online in that case…


----------



## Bevdeforges

Eamo said:


> Hmmm I was born in Ireland. I wonder if I would be able to set up a French bank account online in that case…


To open a regular (i.e. "resident") bank account you'll most likely need an in-person appointment with someone at the bank. The online banks usually require that you have an existing account with a "bricks and mortar" bank (so that they can be assured that the Know Your Customer requirements have been met by another French bank). By now they have figured out most of the "clever ideas" Americans have for trying to conceal their US status. <g>


----------



## 255

@Eamo -- There are at least half a dozen French banks that will open a "non-resident" account. They'll require more documentation than a resident account. I have read that they'll "convert" these accounts to a "resident" account, if you ultimately move to France. There have been quite a few forum members that have been able to open "non-resident" accounts (usually before an anticipated move to France.) I'm not saying it is "easy." I, myself have been "turned down," twice. On my third try, I have an e-mail that says all my documentation was approved (but I'm still waiting for my contract.) There is also usually a larger monthly fee for non-resident accounts. Cheers, 255


----------



## BackinFrance

Bevdeforges said:


> To open a regular (i.e. "resident") bank account you'll most likely need an in-person appointment with someone at the bank. The online banks usually require that you have an existing account with a "bricks and mortar" bank (so that they can be assured that the Know Your Customer requirements have been met by another French bank). By now they have figured out most of the "clever ideas" Americans have for trying to conceal their US status. <g>


The OP is buying a holiday home and remaining resident in the US, so will in any case surely be looking to open a non-resident account.


----------



## Nunthewiser

Eamo said:


> Hmmm I was born in Ireland. I wonder if I would be able to set up a French bank account online in that case…


Nope. Sorry. You are a "US person" and will be forever unless you renounce. I was able to get a non-resident account at CA (Morbihan) without a lot of drama. Try CA, but your CA might be less cooperative. I doubt you will be able to get an online account until you already have an existing French account to transfer over. I am a US/IT dual, still stuck in the US.


----------



## Speigal

Eamo said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to this forum. I tried finding answers to this question here but was unable to, so I'm hoping that some kind soul(s) here can help shed some light.
> 
> I'm buying a holiday house in the Bourgogne Franche Comté and going over in August to do the final signing and pick up the keys. I am a U.S. citizen/ resident and also a EU citizen (Ireland). I will use this house as a holiday home and remain a U.S. resident.
> 
> My question is about having a bank accounts to turn on electricity, water, internet etc... I believe I can use a Transfer Wise account to pay utilities via direct debit, but would that account be accepted by the electricity, water and internet companies to allow us to switch bills over from the current occupant/ owner to my name? And if so, can that process by done from abroad before I get there (with the co-operation of the current owner)?
> 
> I've heard opening a French bank account can be challenging, and it would be ideal to be able to get utilities set up before arriving, and then go into a local bank in person and start the process of opening a French account. Is this realistic?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any advice on this.


Hi Emma,

Have a look at Britline which is a English speaking version of Credit Agricole aimed at ex-pats. Credit Agricole Britline : French Banking // British Thinking. You can then set up direct debits etc with the electricity companies. Combine with a Revolut card (or similar ie Monzo etc) online account you will be able to transfer Euros for free from USA dollars if required at very competitive rates. Britline has a very nice English speaking helpline too.


----------



## Speigal

Speigal said:


> Hi Emma,
> 
> Have a look at Britline which is a English speaking version of Credit Agricole aimed at ex-pats. Credit Agricole Britline : French Banking // British Thinking. You can then set up direct debits etc with the electricity companies. Combine with a Revolut card (or similar ie Monzo etc) online account you will be able to transfer Euros for free from USA dollars if required at very competitive rates. Britline has a very nice English speaking helpline too.


I think for this account you might need an address in Ireland so might not apply to US residents?? There is likely to be a bank that specifically caters for US citizens in France.


----------



## 255

@Eamo -- @Speigal is correct reference Britline: Opening a bank account in France . Cheers, 255


----------



## marverne

You can try revolt, It's similar to wise but they do seem to offer french bank account info: 




__





Open Banking now live for all French customers


This blog post is an update of a previous post in which we asked for beta users for our Open Banking feature. Thank you to all who got involved in making it a success. Open Banking is now live for all of our French customers across all our Personal and




blog.revolut.com





good luck


----------

